# Is Monistat ok while bfing?



## laralou

I tried to google search but I can't find the answer. Anybody know?


----------



## tnrsmom

I don't have *THE BOOK* but I know that I used it while pg and BFing and it was OK. Not a scientific study, but as far as I know it is fine.


----------



## laralou

Thanks! I went ahead to the store and asked the pharmacist. But that is what I was looking for - someone who had been in my shoes before.


----------



## Quirky

I'm pretty sure it's fine. When I had yeast issues I was using Lotrimin on my breasts and was told not to worry about baby ingesting some....with Monistat your baby's not going to be ingesting it directly.

OK, here's a reference that says it's fine:

http://www.parentsplace.com/expert/l...106173,00.html


----------



## mom3

I have used the Monistat 7 day treatment while bfing. My OB said the shorter courses put more into your system at one time and thus baby can possibly get more through the bm. If you haven't bought the other kind yet I'd stick with the 7 day just to be safe (even though it's a pain).


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Yikes, Mom3! I never even thought of that! Two weeks ago, I used the 1 treatment monistat. It worked for the yeast and luckily it doesn't seem to have affected dd. If I would have known that, I would've done the 7 day though! But, back to the OP, yes Monistat is safe while bf for the treatment of vaginal yeast.


----------



## laralou

Yikes, me too! Wonder what the side effects would be? Already I am thinking that they were crankier than normal tonight.

I haven't had a yeast infection in years, which makes me wonder why I got one now. It couldn't have anything to do with the bfing could it?


----------



## mom3

I don't think it's a huge problem if you took the one or three day treatment. The seven day thing is more just to be extra careful. Kind of like trying a warm bath and herbal tea for a headache instead of just popping a couple of aspirin. As for the yeast infection it could be from going for so long without a period. The only time I seem to get them is when I'm pg or bfing. AF is actually good for something







.


----------



## Openskyheart

As everyone as said - Monistat is safe while bfing. I had recurring yeast infections while pg with my dd. I used LOTS of Monistat then. My dd was actually born with a yeast infection, then I got a yeast infection in my breasts. YIKES! I had to take Diflucan while continuing to bf, cuz Monistat wasn't helping, and my dd had to take something (it's been awhile), and I had to rub something on my breasts. It was all medically O.K.

Our homeopath said my dd's dx is prone to yeast. Interesting!

Good Luck!


----------

